# NALSec - DDoS Protection based on OVH DDoS Protection: TLDR - OVH DDoS Protection based rip-off



## Gang Starr (Jun 29, 2015)

http://nalsec.com/Landing/

So there's that guy who has been up in the sky and braging about his soon upcoming totally new DDoS protection service.

Found some threads about it coming soon first while surfing on the web.

- https://freevps.us/thread-16443.html

- http://subnetweb.com/showthread.php?tid=509

Came across a HF topic: http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4874448

A WHT thread: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1491256

The video the guy has on the site is funny (practially showing nothing):







If you look at the IPs and hosting of that site and service you see it's all OVH.

What ya think?


----------



## drmike (Jun 29, 2015)

I think it's interesting.  Unsure what is actually being done though from the site as-is.  If the guy has done dev over months like claimed, he needs help communicating what this thing is much better.

I suspect it's more OVH heavy lifting with some block lists and iptables.  Not belittling the project, but more info would be appreciated.


----------



## Gang Starr (Jun 29, 2015)

You gotta ask him I'd say. He didn't say more than I found online and he advertised on HF as one of the first places.

Shady as fawwk imho... The same guy also advertises a company called CubeHosting but now the site is just a 404 http://www.cubehosting.pw/- this advertising thread for CubeHosting on freevps.us was removed though.

But meh the WHOIS is fun: 

Liam Strong, wasn't there something in the past?

http://whois.domaintools.com/cubehosting.pw

Backup screenshot: http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150629/lkkzf4kg.png

Not gonna trust that. And as I said it's like you think a OVH heavy lifting with other stuff but that is nothing new and unique so he is like lying BS.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 29, 2015)

From what I can tell his goal is to be a CloudFlare alternative without the infrastructure, features, or his own assets.


It's going to be really hard if he's relying on OVH to be the next CloudFlare without them directly involved or even knowing about it.


----------



## trueman1 (Jul 1, 2015)

ovh enterprise protection is all about they will know it.

i think ovh basic ddos protection is ok - but if he offer a ddos protection - this will attracted many ddos attacks, he will need much more then that.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 1, 2015)

The WHT thread link is dead


----------



## Francisco (Jul 1, 2015)

Sounds like a basic NGINX + some UA blacklists. It's also possible he simply pulled/paid for some really large XMLRPC reflection lists, resolved their IP's, and added them into an ipset and be done with it.

As for cubehosting, minecraft hosting is incredibly cut throat right now.

Francisco


----------

